# Wire for routed track rails?



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Quoted from another thread....didn't want to hijack it. The question is aimed at Hilltop, but whoever wants to discuss it is great. Im curoius.



TomH said:


> I don't have any experience with wire, Hilltop built a super and I mean super track using wire and he used Gorilla glue. His track has stood the test of time, I wouldn't change a winner technique.


Question for Hilltop....I'm sure its been asked before but I can't find the answer. You built your track with wire. Which kind of wire did you use, the black rebar wire?

I'm jumping in here because the creative part of me is starting to daydream about routing a track. But my gang runs inlines...stock inlines only, like Lifelikes and Gplus cars. I've read in a couple places that the rebar wire kinda sucks for those because it's _too_ magnetic. I've looked at rebar wire, as well as plain galvanized steel wire, (I don't even know if the two would behave differently) and am just wondering about your experiences in racing all types of cars on a track with wire rails.

This thing about routing a track is just burning in the back of my mind for now...haven't committed to anything. Just curious.


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Look here: http://www.slotcarexpress.com/TRACK-BUILDING.html
Khim at Slot Car Express can help you. There's a thread over on SCI on this very topic. http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?t=66336&highlight=Round+wire

Todd


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Actually it was that thread that caused me to pose the question. Unfortunately 350 bucks plus shipping for like 5000 feet of the stuff is a little heavy of a commitment for something I'm just pondering.

I was simply wondering if anyone ever had real success with stuff you can get at home depot or a farm supply store. 

Someone over there said something about trying electric fence wire, then was never heard from again.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Check your PM box Shadow...
I used a "stainless" electrical fishtape for my track rails... It's a blend of steel and stainless which prevents corrosion and has less downforce than regular steel, for magna cars...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I take it barbed wire wouldn't work too good? :tongue::jest::lol:

Seriously, I've always been impressed with Hilltop's track, and I know he's made more than than a couple. If Randy has used it successfully, I would say his suggestion is a great choice. Way better than barbed wire, anyways...


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Shadowracer said:


> Actually it was that thread that caused me to pose the question. Unfortunately 350 bucks plus shipping for like 5000 feet of the stuff is a little heavy of a commitment for something I'm just pondering.


Yeesh! I should'a looked at that price. It sure is steep. Unless of course you want to route 10 or 12 tracks eh. Stitching wire is a lot cheaper than that.

Todd


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

tossedman said:


> Yeesh! I should'a looked at that price. It sure is steep. Unless of course you want to route 10 or 12 tracks eh. Stitching wire is a lot cheaper than that.
> 
> Todd


The price is reasonable...its just the amt that you have to buy that isn't. The price per foot is actually in the ballpark with the rebar wire.

Thanks much Hilltop and I did get your replies. I have a couple questions that I'll get back to you when I have a few mins...but I appreciate you taking the time. :thumbsup:


----------

